# Canadian Site w/ Interesting Stuff



## humantis (Feb 21, 2007)

http://boreal.com/category.asp?start=0&amp;c=534897

and

http://boreal.com/category.asp?start=6&amp;c=534897

The battery jar aquaria glasses look nice, although the big one's pricy; the plastic cover ones, the aqua/terrarium, plastic drums &amp; goldfish/betta units for science &amp; education -

not bad.

The US version has most of the same stuff, maybe not all.

http://www.sciencekit.com/category.asp?start=0&amp;c=427759


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like a great site to buy larger and different cages. :wink:

AB


----------



## Rick (Feb 22, 2007)

If you like that try getting the catalog for carolina.com They have tons and tons of stuff that could be used for mantids. You can also order live and preserved animals. LIve animals like mantids, lizards, crabs, fish.....


----------

